# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  British newts setup

## Monza geckos

Hi i don't have any amphibians i only have a  leopard gecko[Ember] and a crested gecko [Darwin], anyway i was wondering if caught some British newts if they could live together as all three species are near the same are all near the same size. And the main question being if i could keep them in the largest size exo terra faunarium with half and half enclosure kept at just above room temperature thanks a lot!!! :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jack

Palmate newts can be kept in a fully aquatic setup with lots of plants and a floating piece of cork bark which they are unlikely to use. Smooth newts can be kept in a 50/50 setup as when it's not mating season they come onto land. Great crested newts are very rare and you can't get them as they're protected and it's selfish and unfair to keep them in secret, not saying you would.

Also great crested newts are much larger than smooth or palmate newts. Palmates are probably the best to keep. You can feed them bloodworms.

----------


## Monza geckos

hopefully i can get a smooth newt

----------


## Jack

Remember when you said a yellow or orange belly indicates the different sexes? Well these are both male and you can clearly see one has a yellow belly and the other has an orange belly.

----------


## Carlos

Jack:  The orange newt is awesome  :Smile:  !

----------


## Jack

Thanks but they aren't mine. I really need to stop using other peoples photos in case they don't want me using them.

I do catch these every spring and then release them back after examining them as I don't want to interrupt them too much especially during breeding season.

After the winter I'll go down to the pond and catch a few and share some pictures I actually own.

----------


## numpty

I think I would still keep them in a separate aquarium/terrarium. Geckos tend to prefer a much drier environment than newts, even during the newt's terrestrial phase. Newts will want their environment to be permanently damp, with plenty of rocks or wood to hide under during the day, and a moist substrate to patrol at night.

Another thing to bear in mind, while palmate newts aren't as rare as crested newts, they're still much rarer in the UK than smooth newts. They're only protected to the extent that selling or trading is banned, but it's probably best to leave them alone anyway.

----------


## Jack

Palmate newts are too of least concern. They may be protected but in Britain they certainly aren't rare. Smooth newts are more common in general but strangely there are more palmate newts in my garden than smooth newts but palmate newts don't leave the water as often and as willingly as smooth newts but that's just something I have observed. If you really want some newts then you can purchase some Chinese fire belly newts or so etching similar as there is always plenty in the shops.

----------


## Monza geckos

> I think I would still keep them in a separate aquarium/terrarium. Geckos tend to prefer a much drier environment than newts, even during the newt's terrestrial phase. Newts will want their environment to be permanently damp, with plenty of rocks or wood to hide under during the day, and a moist substrate to patrol at night.
> 
> Another thing to bear in mind, while palmate newts aren't as rare as crested newts, they're still much rarer in the UK than smooth newts. They're only protected to the extent that selling or trading is banned, but it's probably best to leave them alone anyway.


btw I ment all three species... Palmate smooth and crested

----------


## numpty

> btw I ment all three species... Palmate smooth and crested


Ah yes, I thought that sounded a bit strange ... I thought the three species you were talking about were the two geckos and a newt!

As Jack said, crested newts are completely protected by law, so it wouldn't even be legal to disturb one or handle it in any way. Legally there's nothing stopping you from taking one of the other two species, though it'd probably be better if you let it go for the breeding season.

----------

